

Forget passwords take a pill let your body log you in. - trapped
http://tatoott1009.com/2013/06/01/forget-passwords-take-a-pill-let-your-body-log-you-in/

======
trapped
This could be very good future authentication mechanism which can be used to
authenticate and authorize anywhere. If they can combine it with the
biometrics then it will be impossible to crack it.

